# Meet the newest member of my pack



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

He doesn't have a name yet, but I'm leaning toward Louis. He is solid black with a very long tail. He's 2 months old and was the only surviving member of his litter. They were born to a feral cat underneath someone's deck and the others died because of the heat. He's feisty and I think that's why he survived. 

Just brought him home this afternoon. Teddy is already trying to make sure he's clean all over and is trying to get him to play. He's a little rough though, considering how tiny the kitten is now. Give him a couple of weeks and he'll be ready to rumble Teddy style. 

My older cat Mickey is not so sure, but he acted exactly the same way every time I brought my late cat Gizzie home from the vet, growling and hissing and acting all IMA MESS YOU UP IF YOU COME ANY CLOSER. The baby is living in Teddy's crate for the time being. Once Mickey comes around, and the kitten gets a little bigger, I'll let him spend more time out with Mr. T. 

I fed him Wellness tonight and he ate it, so no Fancy Feast for this little boy!

I'm open to name suggestions, but it has to be an actual boy's name. I'm only considering Louis because that's what he was called at his foster home. It's also my Dad's middle name. LOL

I have wanted a black cat forever, and now I have one.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is so cute! He looks like my kitty Ickis (Ickis Inky Binx, is his whole name, lol)! Louis is really cute, would you call him Louie?

I always wanted to name a black cat Berlioz, like the black kitten from The AristoCats... that was my favorite movie as a little kid!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! Actually, I think the foster lady was calling him Louie and not Louis. If I name him that, I probably will too, but I don't want that song stuck in my head every time I call the cat.

It's bad enough having one called Mickey...


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What an adorable little guy! I like Pete  Pete sounds tough but not mean. Louis is really cute too! Whatever name you choose, I know the little dude has an awesome home!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I *still* haven't decided on a name. Pete is a good name--added it to the short list.

He's dying to get out of that crate, but I don't want Teddy carrying him around like a ragdoll. He needs to get a little bigger before I can let them play.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

So cute! I have a soft spot for the black cats. I have my gorgeous girl, Addy, b/c no one else wanted a black cat. (I had already commited to taking her sister and ended up w/ both of them.) Jokes on them, she is stunning and very low maintence.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love the name Addy. It's so pretty.

I think I've settled on the name Sam, at least for now. LOL

I can't believe people really believe superstitions, but they do! I've already had one person tell me she would never have a black cat. :rolffleyes:


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Congratulations -he is too adorable! I really like the name Sam. I don't understand the superstitious thing either!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! He was sleeping on my shoulder while I watched TV tonight. It's been a while since I had a cat small enough to do that and still be able to see the TV.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

More pictures!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

The last pic is HILARIOUS !!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your darling new kitten!!! I love the photos of him with his "big brother" (didn't think your Teddy could look "big"!). My vet has a beautiful black cat named "Blackmail." A friend of mine had a stunning BIG black cat named, "Vincent Can Go!" because he could jump from the kitchen table to the top of the refrigerator and then "fly" down and run around the house. I'm sure Mickey will get used to the interloper in no time. I'm so happy your were able to rescue "Louie," I know he'll have great life with you. Enjoy!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Marian said:


> I can't believe people really believe superstitions, but they do! I've already had one person tell me she would never have a black cat. :rolffleyes:


We had a black cat who we named Triskaidekaphobia (which is the fear of the number 13 - it was funny to us because one of my luckiest numbers is 13!!) :lol:

Just so you don't feel too bad for good, ol' Triskaidekaphobia, we called her Trixie! 

ps... Teddy's new squeaky toy is adorable!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a cutiie pie. I am not a cat person but LOVE kittens. A couple of ladies on here have gotten new kitties lately. Theya re all adorbale.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww! Cute little booger!! I vote for Louis or Fred. Like Right Said Fred (im too sexy for my...)!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I like the name Fred, but I settled on Sam.

Sam.I.Am.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love love love him! i want an itty bitty kitty, but i always have adults come live w/ me. 

right now i have a black cat, monkey. she is great x a zillion niece to my old cat (black of course) jezebel who lived 17 yrs.

teddy and sam will be great friends.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Super cute!
I like the name Louis and pronounce it Louie, like the vampire!
Louis de Pointe du Lac - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

My childhood cat's name was Lestat.

Yes, I love Anne Rice.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I can see why you called yours Monkey, faerie. Sam's face reminds me of one.

Thanks, taxtell. I'm glad you said you were a fan of Anne Rice--I couldn't tell.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!! I immediatly thought Louie the vampire when i saw Louis!!! I heart Louis and Lestat! I want to name a pet after both!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

The rescue woman's daughter had named him Louie after Louis Bardot. I had to google that one to find out who it was (Sandra Bullock's adopted son). :rolffleyes:


----------

